# No more Spice HD for you guys



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm too cheap to ever pay for porn but I'm sure some of you will be sad

http://www.tvpredictions.com/spicehd042706.htm

Washington, D.C. (April 27, 2006) -- Since the launch of High-Definition TV, experts have differed over whether the adult industry would be helped or hurt by the ultra-realistic picture. Some have questioned whether porn fans would want to see the facial flaws (and other shortcomings) of their favorite performers.

Well, DIRECTV has apparently determined the answer is no -- at least for now. The nation's leading satellite TV service has dropped the Spice HD channel, which was available to its subscribers for the last two years.

DIRECTV spokesman Robert Mercer tells TVPredictions.com that Spice HD was dropped "in order to reclaim capacity for other programming -- a variety of sports, events and movies."

High-Definition TV channels require more capacity than a non-HD channel, perhaps as much as seven times. However, DIRECTV aired Spice HD only on the weekends after midnight.

DIRECTV launched the adult high-def channel a few hours after the 2004 Super Bowl. The channel, which was sold in three hour blocks for $14.99 per block, offered adult films from Spice and its parent, Playboy TV.

DIRECTV's decision to drop Spice HD was done quietly. The channel is still promoted at DIRECTV's web site.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I figure I will just wait for HD-DVD porn or Blue-ray porn


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

I am not much of a pr0n guy, but the idea of watching meth-heads have sex in HD is not my idea of a good time. With pr0n, I gotta belive that low-def is best.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Of course low viewership couldn't possibly be related to inflated pricing.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm just glad they're actively trying to free up more bandwidth for mainstream HD. They are probably at the limits of what they can do under M2/Ku, so dropping SpiceHD makes room to add something else in HD.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> I'm just glad they're actively trying to free up more bandwidth for mainstream HD. They are probably at the limits of what they can do under M2/Ku, so dropping SpiceHD makes room to add something else in HD.


Wasn't SpiceHD only on DirecTV 2 nights a week, overnight? Hardly a peak time compared to daytime with HD sports potentially needed mega bandwidth.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Only someone other than myself would be intimately acquainted with the Spice HD schedule. 

I've only _heard tell_ of porn on DBS.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

DIRECTV probably needed to reclaim the space to add some more shopping channels or religious channels.


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh no...didn't you hear...coming next week is Home Shopping HD and QVC HD!!! Next month i hear that GEMS HD is on the way too.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Of course low viewership couldn't possibly be related to inflated pricing.


Agreed. Who the heck needs...er...wants a 3 hour block?

Now if they pro-rated it....


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I am glad they dropped it, but what now ESPN3 in HD 5% of the day? I would like to see Starz in HD. On another note I had no idea they charged so much for Spice, no wonder it was not popular.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

IndyTom said:


> Agreed. Who the heck needs...er...wants a 3 hour block?


Sting?

-smak-


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

IndyTom said:


> Agreed. Who the heck needs...er...wants a 3 hour block?
> 
> Now if they pro-rated it....


Seriously. I mean I know your remark was made, er, tongue-in-cheek, but this was bad marketing all around. Either sell the channel at a flat rate per month or sell it in 5 minute blocks.

--chris


----------

